# Nivada Info, And...



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

Morning all...

This was my grandfathers, well beaten and worn.

Does anyone know anything about Nivada? There's very little on the web.

Also, the back looks not just flush, but more inset. There is no space for a blade, even having looked with a 40x loupe!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a ncie dressy piece of the period. :yes:

Two thoughts, have a look on the edge of the case, it may well "split" into two halves at the line that runs round at the level of the lugs. You would need to use a craft knife type of blade, extremely thin to do this. And the other thought is - does it come out through the front? - which needs a crystal remover to access the movement. I have to say it doesn't really look like a front loader, though that's no guarantee it is or isn't.









Your pic third from botom just below where the serial number is, that may be a place to look. The recess on the back looks just that, looks like it's a cosmetic recess without a function.

Others may have more info, there are some folks who have this make and may have the same model.

:weed: ldman:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I agree with Mel, it looks like the case may split apart. Quite a few of the older dress watches did that.

As far as information on Nivada the watch company is concerned, James may have some. I think he had a few of their chronos. He's not around too much anymore, hopefully he will se this thread. 

Later,

William


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Do be careful that back looks like it might be solid Gold so will mark easily.


----------

